# Cannot find device file......msodisup.vxd



## NetEngInTheMakin (May 1, 2014)

Hi guys. Just starting to get my hands into this computer-fixing thing. Never really used forums before either. But I found one article on this site that directly related to my question, and the members seemed cordial and knowledgeable so I figured, hey what the hell!! That post was over 10 years old though and I think I saw a note that said not to post to articles over 8 years old. Not sure why.

Any way I'm working on a DELL Optiplex Gx 240 that someone gave me years ago. NOTHING was working on it at all. I mean literally nothing. I have been able to get it to boot on safe mode Win98, floppy drive runs (not sure if it reads), bypassed BIOS password and got CD-ROM drive working. USB Ports will not work for anything. There are 4 between front and back of the unit. BIOS does not detect them either, I don't think. It reads CD disks already written but it has trouble with blank discs. (Question 1) Is there something more I need to do for it to be able to write to blank discs, or is this because it's in safe mode?? 

(Question 2)
The main issue is that when I boot it up it tells me: 
"Cannot find device file that may be needed to run windows........
"The windows registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the device file no longer exists......
"msodisup.vxd Press a key to continue"................

I have a Win98 fabricated disc, real factory discs for a Dell winXP install, Dell resource CD, Dell Dimension CD, and disc for Dell tools. I think I have all the pieces to the puzzle, just not sure how to get this booted to a place where I can copy the hard drive contents of personal files (less than 1GB) then wipe it and install XP. I also have an Ubuntu Linux ISO on a thumb drive, and would like to use it on this machine to learn Linux. I will outline specs below. ANY input in appreciated!!

Dell Optiplex 240
Intel Pentium 4 1.50GHz
Level 2 Cache: 256KB Integrated
BIOS Version A02
Installed System memory: 128MB
System Memory Speed: SD RAM 133MHz
AGP Aperture: 256 MB


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Being that its that old since im assuming it came with windows 98 trying to find ram for it is going to be a challenge.to even try to run xp in it a minimum of 512 to 1gb of ram is needed or its going to run as slow as a snail.it might be easier to get a usb sata/ide connector and try to tranfer whats on that hard drive to another computer.you might want to go to the dell website and see if theres even xp drivers available for that model. if not you might have trouble finding the correct drivers for it to run properly.as to it having problems with writing(burning) it might be that the cd burner has failed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Dell OptiPlex GX240* desktop supports a maximum of 1 GB(1024 MB) of RAM - 512 MB in each slot.

It uses 168-pin 512 MB PC133 SDRAM modules.

Here are 512 MB modules that you can view and compare.

------------------------------------------------------

Maxing it out with RAM and installing Windows XP SP3 is your only viable option.

Don't even think about installing Windows Vista SP2 or Windows 7 SP1 in it.

Besides the fact there won't be drivers for its devices, it'll run like a snail.

-------------------------------------------------------

What's the "service tag" and/or "express service code" number on it?

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NetEngInTheMakin (May 1, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies. I appreciate your time/comments/any input at all on this.

I think I know a place I can get the RAM cheap. Never used a SATA/IDE Connector but I am aware of what it does. To my surprise there is still plenty of drivers/support on Dell's site for it. Never did a wipe re-install either though I hear it's not hard to do. Where would I start that? Also, was it originally capable of writing to disks while in safe mode? Finally, any ideas on getting those USB ports fired up again? It has a 10GB Hard Drive which should be enough to try out Unbuntu, but the ISO I have is only on a thumb drive.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

You are welcome. it sounds like its going to take a lot of work to get it up and running right and might not be worth it. as to the hard drive if you want to run xp in it and the drivers needed and anything else you want to put in that drive will fill up pretty quick. finding a bigger size capacity IDE drive isnt going to be cheap either.


----------



## NetEngInTheMakin (May 1, 2014)

Sue: I just need it to run so I can test Ubuntu Linux on it. I figure the memory and processing power should be just enough for it. Also, I just want to get right into the meat and bones of it and learn!!

Flava: What can you do with those numbers?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Flava: What can you do with those numbers?


It allows access to the Dell support site that's assigned ONLY to your *Dell OptiPlex GX240* and which provides specifications and other information that can be helpful in providing help here.

It does NOT divulge any personal or sensitive information about the computer.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

All i know is the windows operating systems. the others i cant help you with. i wish you good luck in whatever it is you want to do with the computer.


----------

